# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Nano-Faro JMMonteiro

## João M Monteiro

Boas,

Como referi noutro post, decidi montar um nano-reef (o meu primeiro nano) no meu escritório, uma vez que por imperativos profissionais, agora só vejo o meu aquário ao fim de semana.

O setup (actual) é o seguinte:

Montagem: 15 de Agosto 2005
Aquário: 60x35x30
Água: 50 lts (reais) de água maturada em aquário de reef
Rocha Viva: 8,5 kg de rocha maturada (+/- 2 meses)
Substracto: 9 kgs de areia viva Caribean Sea
Iluminação: 2 x36w PC
Aquecimento: Jagger 75w
Refrigeração: Ventoinha 12w de 70x70mm
Circulação; 2 Eden 214 (rotativas) de 500 lts/h + 1 Eheim de 300 a 600lts/h (actualmente está no mínimo)

Escumador: Não vai ter
Manutenção: TPA semanais de 5lts de água natural
Reposição: água de OI com kalkwasser/Tech A+B semanal

População inicial (falta grande parte da equipa de limpeza, mas ainda não a arranjei):
3 cerithiums;
1 hermita patas verdes;
1 hermita patas brancas;
1 mithrax;


Pés de xénia (vinda com a RV);
2 actinodiscus e um pouco de clavularia (green star polyps), vindos do meu aqua.
Caulerpa: peltata; taxifolia e prolifera
pé de halimeda

Depois vou dando notícias da evolução.
A imagem inicial é esta:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Trouxe ontem umas mudas e reforço de equipa de limpeza
Deixo imagens actualizadas:

Vista da minha secretária

Panorâmica

e Parciais

----------


## O RECIFE

Olá João Monteiro.
O seu nano esta super natural....gostei de ver.
...os camarões vão adorar...
até breve.
Toze Soares

----------


## João M Monteiro

Já lá mora um (L. seticaudata)

----------


## João M Monteiro

Deixo-vos uns detalhes sobre a reposição de água de OI+kalk e as novas "crianças", que parecem bem dispostas

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Esta muito bonito realmente, tudo organizadinho, assim da gosto ver.  :Wink: 
Vai continuando com esse piqueno que nos estamos ca para ver. 
Comprimentos

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

bem joao para ser sincero o teu no teu nano o que me agrada mais é o layout que odoptaste faz todo o nano parexer duma naturalidade incrivel!

e acima de tudo o que mais fascina é a qualidade da rocha que possuis! xelente mesmo a meu ver!
pois pussui uma mistura de alga coralina e de varios microorganismos! o que da uma cor fantastica a rv!

boa sorte com esse nano pois ele encontr-se num xelente caminho!

abraços 

miguel fernandes

----------


## João M Monteiro

Qualidade da RV é fundamental, especialmente num nano. Como podem ver no primeiro post, apostei em RV maturada e de confiança.
Quanto ao layout, é uma questão de escolha de formas da RV e depois paciência. O deste, por acaso, saiu-me à primeira (o aqua é pequeno, o que torna tudo mais fácil, desde que a RV seja boa) , mas noutros aquas já fiquei horas (para não dizer dias, semanas...) à procura do layout certo.

----------


## Francisco Castelo

> Trouxe ontem umas mudas e reforço de equipa de limpeza
> Deixo imagens actualizadas:
> 
> Vista da minha secretária
> 
> Panorâmica
> 
> e Parciais


Caro João,

Força no aparelho!  :Coradoeolhos:  

Fanã

----------


## Rui A Passos

> noutros aquas já fiquei horas (para não dizer dias, semanas...) à procura do layout certo.


....

João eu diria mais que no percula terão sido meses... ehehe

Bom quanto ao nano está, aliás como já te tinha dito, fantástico.  Gosto do layout e dos novos inquilinos, já estou a congeminar o espaço para o meu.  Quando estiver escolhido e montado começo a "postar" as fotografias...

João fogo à peça.

Abraços

----------


## João M Monteiro

Deixo mais umas fotografias do nano que, devagarinho, lá vai evoluindo.
Como poderão constatar, estou a ver se faço um "jardim de zoanthus"

----------


## Francisco Castelo

> Deixo mais umas fotografias do nano que, devagarinho, lá vai evoluindo.
> Como poderão constatar, estou a ver se faço um "jardim de zoanthus"


Boa João,
O camaroon está a olhar para mim!!!
Abraço
Fanã

----------


## João M Monteiro

Não resisti a esta fotografia: o Gobiodon hystrio a dormir no sarcophyton (tive que tirar com flash).

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,

Decorridos 2 meses, deixo-vos umas fotografias do nano que, genericamente, se pode considerar "montado". 
Faltam apenas 2 amp. percula (um deles, provavelmente, negro), a entrar daqui a +/- 2 semanas.
A euphyllia e as xenias brancas entraram hoje, pelo que ainda não estão totalmente abertas.
A manutenção continua a mesma: 10% de TPA semanal, sendo 20% de 4 em 4 semanas; reposição de água de OI c/ Kalk (2 e 3 x por semana).

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Joao 
O aquario para 2 meses está realmente muito bom, nem algas vejo  :Smile: 
Gostava de ver a evoluçao das mudas que levaste daqui  :Wink: 

So alguns pequenos reparos, atenção á propagaçao das macroalgas  :Smile:  sei que gostas muito das ter no display   :HaEbouriffe:  Gostava de abrir um topico sobre os beneficios/problemas que podem trazer  :Smile:  talvez ainda hoje vou apenas verificar se essa discussao nao foi já realizada.
E atenção que esse ofirio cresce em grande  :Smile:  talvez mais á frente tenhas que o mudar para a outra casa  :Smile:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas, Gil

Gosto, realmente de macroalgas. Dá trabalho com as podas (num nano, têm que ser tratadas tipo "bonsai"), mas para além da utilidade - e aqui não há sump para as colocar - gosto do efeito estético.
As tuas mudas estão por cá alegremente (não as vês ?). Daqui a umas semanas espero que se note a evolução.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Pronto, está bem... mais umas fotografias... 

Uma geral e duas parciais
Muda da euphyllia do Diogo (Lopes)
Muda de Zoanthus do Gil (miguel)

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Muito bonito, ve-se poucos nano's assim.   :SbOk2:  
Depois quando fizeres podas dessa caulerpa, e se fores deitar fora, avisa, eu ofereço-me para ficar com alguma.  :Smile: 
Abraço

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Tiago,

Obrigado pelo teu comentário.
Quanto às podas, faço semanalmente, mas corto muito pouco de cada vez (1, 2 pés pequenos). Dá para por a crescer num refúgio e naturalmente que tos ofereço com todo o gosto, mas se é para por num aquário com herbívoros... as caulerpas não têm qq hipótese.

----------


## João M Monteiro

A euphyllia já parece bem maior (abriu mais) e notam-se 3 "rebentos". 
Vou acompanhar a evolução com fotografias.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá João,

O aquário está com óptimo aspecto, parabéns! 
A euphylia ainda deve abrir um pouco mais e na colónia mãe os "rebentos" já começam a ter o penacho!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Parabéns João, muito bonito está seu nano!!!!

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Rinaldo e Diogo, 
Só hoje vi os vossos comentários..obrigado

Aproveito para fazer uma actualização, com o nano a caminho do 4 mês:

geral
 

A muda de Euphyllia já mais crescidinha
 

e os rebentos já têm "penachos" !
 

Macro do sarco
 

"plantado" de zoanthus e afins
 

detalhe de dois discos e (mais uns) zoanthus
 

e ainda...uns zoanthus, que vieram mauzotes, mas felizmente estão a recuperar bem
 

daqui por mais uns mês espero que já estejam todos cor de rosa
 

Por último, e porque nem tudo são boas notícias neste hobby, morreu o Gobiodon hystrio. Vinha com cryptocarion (só dei por isso no aquário, porque na loja, com T8´s não consegui ver ...), mas comia bem, parecia a recuperar bem e, aparentemente, já não tinha nada.
Porém, no espaço de 2-3 dias, o crypto reapareceu (tornou-se visível) em força e ele não aguentou.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas, 

Entraram os 4 peixes que queria para o nano (2 a 3 seria ideal, mas já vão perceber o porquê dos 4):
- 2 A. ocellaris (um laranja e um preto);
- 2 Nemateleotris magnifica (fascinantes)

A razão de ser dos 4 é que a diferença entre ter 1 ou 2 nemateleotris (se fizerem par, o que nem sempre acontece) é ter um peixe que raramente se vê, muito assutadiço e com tendências suicidas (salto para a eternidade) ou dois peixes calmos que se passeam sempre juntos pelo aquário. 
Estes dois estavam a fazer par quando os vi, por isso, ainda que em duas fases, trouxe mesmo os 2.

Como são tudo peixes pequenos (os ocellaris têm aí uns 2,5 cms), espero que o nano suporte os 4 peixes; se vir que não dá, os nemateleotris vão para o meu outro aquário.

Junto algumas fotografias de (1) comité de boas-vindas do 2º nemateleotris; (2) o duo nadando pelo nano e (3) album de família.

Vou procurar manter a mesma rotina (TPA 10% semanal e 20% mensal) e esperar que continue a correr bem. Depois dou notícias.

----------


## Tiago Proença

os teus Nemateleotris sõ lindos,sempre gostei desses peixes,ja ouvi relatos desses ataques suicidas que eles tem,estou a pensar no futuro comprar uns Nemateleotris e por uma rede por cima do aqua.Parabens,

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O nano esta muito bonito parabens Joao   :Pracima:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,

Depois de algum tempo, deixo-vos duas fotografias do estado actual do nano:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá João


Essa caulerpa deve ser um verdadeiro desafio a um amante da técnica de bonsai  :SbClinOeil:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Júlio,

Não é assim tão difícil de controlar...
E desempenha um papel importante (agora menos porque já há muita xenia)

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas João,
o nano está excelente, deve ter mais vida que muitos aquas de dimenções consideráveis, tá com um óptimo aspecto!  :SbOk3:  

Essa E.paraancora não está um pouco apertada? 
Como está a reagir o sarco depois de andar a brincar com a vizinha? Está a reagir bem?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Está bem bonito esse aquário João! É impressão minha ou o peixe em ambas as fotos está exactamente no mesmo local???

Noto que tens um pouco de gordura superficial que pode ser facilmente eliminada se subires um pouco as bombas de circulação.

abraço

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas, 

Quanto Às V. questões:

Ricardo Santos,
A Euphlyllia tem crescido... e começa, de facto, a estar um pouco apertada Um dia destes tenho que trocar o sarco com o colt.
O Sarco recuperou muito bem. Estou satisfeito por ter aguentado sem o cortar

Ricardo Rodrigues, 
Tirei as duas fotografias seguidas e depois acabei por colocar as duas... Mas, em geral, os nemateleotris gostam de estar quase parados durante algum tempo nas suas zonas preferidas.
As bombas descairam um bocado, daí a acumulação de gordura. Já as subi

----------


## Nuno B Mendes

Parabens pelo aqua ta muito bonito 

Se repararem bem na foto o peixe ta mais a frente na 1º do que  na 2º foto

Abraços

----------


## Nuno Martins

Muitos parabens João conseguiste mesmo criar um pequeno mundo :SbOk3:  .

----------


## João M Monteiro

Obrigado, Nuno
Aproveitando a deixa, junto mais umas fotografias que tirei (um pouco à pressa, como de costume) enquanto pensava sobre a conclusão de umas alegações....

geral


parcial esquerda


direita


uns detalhes (com as bombas paradas)




e estes zoanthus de que gosto particularmente:
hoje


e quando os comprei, em Novembro

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O Nano esta bonito Joao gosto muito da cor dos Zooanthus. O Sarcophyton esta a ficar bem grande  :Pracima:

----------


## João M Monteiro

OLá Roberto,

Este sarco tem crescido bem, de facto. 
No Verão muda de casa.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Apanhei o sarcophyton distraído e lá consegui tirar umas fotografias aos zoantídeos que ele normalmente esconde.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas, 

Dei uma "carecada" valente nas caulerpas, halimeda e xenias.
Acho que ficou melhor, especialmente mais leve e com mais luz para os zoanthus que já ne se viam (e eu gosto de zoanthus...)
Tirei umas fotografias (à pressa, para não variar) que não têm qualidade nenhuma, mas penso que dão uma ideia:

1 - geral 


2- os Nemateleotris


3- Área de Zoanthus  (há mais 3 colónias)


4 - Tridacna derasa que tive que trazer do aqua de Lx porque o C. loriculus de repente engraçou com ela e a andava a debicar. Espero que no aquário grande venha a ter outros motivos de interesse e a possa levar de volta.


5 - Curiosidade: aqui há uns meses, nesta pequena rocha (ao centro) havia 10-12 protopalythoas e 2 zoanthus azuis. Com o tempo, os zoanthus dominaram completamente, como agora se vê. 
Pensei que fosse ao contrário mas...resultou assim.

----------


## Paulo Carvalho

Muitos parabens!
Tá impecável. Só espero que o que vou montar tambem corra tão bem.   :SbOk2:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas João, qual a frequencia de mudas de água no seu nano???
É água natural ou água sintética???

Conte-nos!

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Curiosidade: aqui há uns meses, nesta pequena rocha (ao centro) havia 10-12 protopalythoas e 2 zoanthus azuis. Com o tempo, os zoanthus dominaram completamente, como agora se vê. 
> Pensei que fosse ao contrário mas...resultou assim.


Olá João,
eu também adoro zoanthus, e esses azuis são muito bonitos...quando conseguires dar um cortezinho (1 polipo já faz uma muda  :yb665:  ), já sabes... :HaEbouriffe:  ...e se eu tiver algum que queiras, trocamos  :SbOk3:  !





> Boas João, qual a frequencia de mudas de água no seu nano???
> É água natural ou água sintética???


Boas Rinaldo,
segundo me lembro, é água natural, 5l semanais (+/- 10%)

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,




> ,
> eu também adoro zoanthus, e esses azuis são muito bonitos...quando conseguires dar um cortezinho (1 polipo já faz uma muda  ), já sabes... ...e se eu tiver algum que queiras, trocamos  !


Ricardo,
Ofereço-te com todo o gosto.
Vou tentar colocar uma rocha pequena ao lado daquela para ver se eles se reproduzem para lá. A rocha é muito pequena para partir e ainda não consegui que resultassem cortes em zoanthus.




> segundo me lembro, é água natural, 5l semanais (+/- 10%)


É isso mesmo. 
5lts por semana; em princípio, água natural (nem sempre, depende do mar e da paciência). Mas a TPA é religiosa, até porque não uso escumador.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Já lá está a rocha. Agora é esperar

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas João, também faço mudas com água natural, só que faço 15%.
Faz 20 dias que não faço uma pois estou sem tranporte para buscar a água e até agora o aqua está óptimo e sem algum tipo de alga.

Para aquas pequenos, mudas frequentes são imprecindíveis pois o volume de água é pequeno.

Continue fazendo estas mudas que o seu aqua ficará sempre saudável e lindo!

Boa sorte companheiro!

----------


## João M Monteiro

Obrigado Rinaldo
Sou grande defensor da água natural, como alguns saberão por aqui.
Por isso agora para o aquário novo vou ter que carregar quase 1000 litrinhos de água...(as minhas costas  :EEK!:  )

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Ricardo,
> Ofereço-te com todo o gosto.
> Vou tentar colocar uma rocha pequena ao lado daquela para ver se eles se reproduzem para lá. A rocha é muito pequena para partir e ainda não consegui que resultassem cortes em zoanthus.


Olá João,
muito obrigado!  :SbOk3:  

Quanto aos cortes, posso dizer que já experimentei, foi a minha 1ª muda de, e foi zoanthus, que fiz para a minha cunhada. Fiz os polipos encolherem, depois cortei com uma tesoura, deixei sangrar ainda na minha mão, e em seguida tirei fora de água para colar numa pedrinha (Loctite, super cola 3 em gel), e voltei a por a pedrinha, já com a muda dentro de água. Ainda no mesmo dia a muda abriu e a "colonia mãe" também. A muda já foi para o nano dela, e o meu já fechou todo, não se nota nada!

Mas faz isso com outra pedrinha, a ver eles vao para lá, que eu espero á vontade!  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Paulo Alexandre

Ola,

realmente a carecada foi grande.
Mas está excelente (5 estrelas).

PReis





> Boas, 
> 
> Dei uma "carecada" valente nas caulerpas, halimeda e xenias.
> Acho que ficou melhor, especialmente mais leve e com mais luz para os zoanthus que já ne se viam (e eu gosto de zoanthus...)

----------


## Raul Ramalho

> Boas, 
> 
> Entraram os 4 peixes que queria para o nano (2 a 3 seria ideal, mas já vão perceber o porquê dos 4):
> - 2 A. ocellaris (um laranja e um preto);
> - 2 Nemateleotris magnifica (fascinantes)
> 
> A razão de ser dos 4 é que a diferença entre ter 1 ou 2 nemateleotris (se fizerem par, o que nem sempre acontece) é ter um peixe que raramente se vê, muito assutadiço e com tendências suicidas (salto para a eternidade) ou dois peixes calmos que se passeam sempre juntos pelo aquário. 
> Estes dois estavam a fazer par quando os vi, por isso, ainda que em duas fases, trouxe mesmo os 2.
> 
> ...


Parabens João .
Já agora que agua usas ?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,

Em princípio, água natural. Quando não a vou apanhar (Inverno, preguiça..) sintética.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,

Lá troquei o colto e o sarco lado, porque este último está tão grande que me tapava a euphyllia, zoanthus, etc...

Tirei umas fotografias, só para terem uma ideia. 
Daqui por uns tempinhos, o sarco (e a euphyllia) vai para o aquário de Lisboa, que é para parecer pequeno

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá João,

É impressão minha ou a Euplylia já se dividiu muito???!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João M Monteiro

Oá Diogo,

Dividiu. Os 2-3 pés iniciais agora são 6-7. Vai ficar bem no grande...

----------


## Paulo Alexandre

Ola João,
 não achas que está tudo demasiado grande para o nano ?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Paulo,

Queres vir cá vir buscar umas coisas, é..??? :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  Malandro..

Depois de sair o sarco e a euphylia (daqui a 1 mês ou 2) isto fica mais controlado.

----------


## Paulo Alexandre

é que ... coiso ... e tal ... :Whistle:   sabes como é ...

para além disso, é que já o tinha visto bem arrumadinho, (coisas de nanos)

----------

